# Dallas KVM VPS - Solid State Drives, Gigabit, DDoS Mitigation w/ Site Transfers



## MikeA (Aug 18, 2015)

*ExtraVM* provides KVM VPS in *Dallas, Texas*. We use Psychz Networks at 1515 Round Table Drive (Carrier-1). All of our systems use E3-1200 v3 series processors, Solid State (Samsung 850 Pro) drives in RAID-1, and come with up to 40Gbps DDoS mitigation. Our top priority is to give our clients a reliable, affordable, and high performance virtual environment to run their applications, while not costing the same as more enterprise solutions. We include a variety of common Linux operating systems and can mount your own ISO if requested. Our typical response time to tickets is under 30 minutes. By default all plans come with 1 IPv4 address, you can request IPv6 for free after ordering. We use *SolusVM* control panel which is the common choice for VPS providers.

We provide free website transfers from shared hosting or another VPS provider, and include free cPanel/WHM installation or LEMP (Nginx) stack setup upon request.

*Our commonly ordered plans:*

$8.00 / month
*1GB* RAM
2 CPU Cores
8GB SSD Space
1Gbps Port
1TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 + IPv6

$16.00 / month
*2GB* RAM
3 CPU Cores
14GB SSD Space
1Gbps Port
2TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 + IPv6

$24.00 / month
*3GB* RAM
4 CPU Cores
20GB SSD Space
1Gbps Port
3TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 + IPv6

$32.00 / month
*4GB* RAM
28GB SSD Space
1Gbps Port
4TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 + IPv6

*Click Here to Order*

Looking Glass - http://lg.extravm.com
Contact Us - https://www.extravm.com/billing/contact.php

We include a 3 day refund period if you're not happy with your service. All VPS are setup instantly after payment is received. Our free cPanel installation is included, however you must purchase a cPanel license. Our LEMP installation is only valid for CentOS 7. We provide the following pre-loaded operating systems (64-bit minimal only): Ubuntu 13.10, Ubuntu 14.04, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Fedora 20, CentOS 5.9, CentOS 6.5, CentOS 6.6, CentOS 7, Debian 7.3.0, Debian 8.0, Windows 2012 Server Trial. We mount and install customer provided ISO if requested. All services come with up to 40Gbps DDoS mitigation.


----------

